# How about this design on your floor.



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2016)

You walk into your bathroom and you see this.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh, that would make me happy.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2016)

I would prefer a picture of burning coals on the floor, at least near the shower and tub. Might try it for the guest bath. :devil:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I would prefer a picture of burning coals on the floor, at least near the shower and tub. Might try it for the guest bath. :devil:



Great idea, Nancy. Hop, skip and a jump to the barn rug.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2016)

All clever and artistic Pappy.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow!  Those are amazing.  I have seen ceramic tile that looked like water but those are above and beyond!  Not sure I would want something THAT dramatic but it is cool!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2016)

I would love a floor like that!  Although the waterfall and river may make me a bit dizzy.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 22, 2016)

Can you imagine walking into one of those bathrooms after a few too many drinks? Would a drunk guest be tempted to pee on the floor?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2016)

Either that our upchuck Blondie! :lol:


----------



## AprilT (Dec 22, 2016)

Beautiful, but, no thanks, my vertigo kicked in just taking a quick glance at those.


----------



## Carla (Dec 22, 2016)

Love them! Would love to witness the work in progress!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2016)

Another one for smaller bathrooms.  I would consider this in my guest bathroom.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 22, 2016)

I like the rocky brook it's so peaceful.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 23, 2016)

All very cool. The waterfall one is a little scary. My favorite is the first with the rocks. Would love that.


----------

